# Alpha or Macho?



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

_“Machismo, or machismo, is a word of Spanish and Portuguese origin that describes prominently exhibited or excessive masculinity.[1] As an attitude, machismo ranges from a personal sense of virility to a more extreme male chauvinism. Characteristics include domineering, fierceness, bravado, etc., in ways that are showily and histrionically tough”.

“The pea****'s tail, the enlarged claw of the male fiddler crab and the machismo of members of the human species are all exaggerated features that may cause injury to individuals that display them but attract females.”_ Machismo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There’s quite a bit of machismo in Portugal. For example the driving needs to be experienced to be believed. It seems some want to totally dominate the road driving in the middle or on the wrong side without a care for their own safety or the safety of others. A friend of friend got a new job so she could be nearer to her boyfriend. But because it meant she'd earn more than him he ended the relationship! It really is deep strong stuff this. Plus there’s a lot in the news about domestic violence.

I’ve come to think that many, most especially women but some men as well are viewing alpha and machismo as one and the same. In my mind it most definitely isn’t.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

No, it isn't, and yes, there are a lot of people out there who confuse the two.

I look at it like this: being macho is trying to "prove" your supposed masculinity, to be an Alpha is to KNOW it, be comfortable with it and not get caught up in "displays" of proving it. I think true confidence would be the dividing line between the two...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> No, it isn't, and yes, there are a lot of people out there who confuse the two.
> 
> I look at it like this: being macho is trying to "prove" your supposed masculinity, to be an Alpha is to KNOW it, be comfortable with it and not get caught up in "displays" of proving it. I think true confidence would be the dividing line between the two...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How can I prove my awesomeness after you say a thing like this:scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

By "not" proving it. If you are truly awesome. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Depends on context.

There is good Alpha and bad Alpha.

I wouldn't argue that generally the alpha we refer to around these parts has to do with mastery of oneself, and specific conduct that triggers an attraction response in the opposite sex.

But ...

In wild kingdom terms however, 'Alpha' often relates to the old adage, 'Might makes right.' 
The Alpha is able to influence his will through sheer physical presence ... that can be backed up with force if necessary. The Alpha gets dibs on breeding and on food. 

Would I ever encourage any man to work on becoming physically violent? No.

Would I state that at no time in a man's life should violence be an option worthy of consideration? No.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

AFEH said:


> I’ve come to think that many, most especially women but some men as well are viewing alpha and machismo as one and the same. In my mind it most definitely isn’t.


Some true, effective, worthy "alphas" exhibit macho behaviour.

Not all macho men are good examples of an admirable "alpha".

Not so simples...:scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Alpha and beta are rather foreign words in my language, to be honest I disagree with either, but I still have absorbed some wisdom in terms of how a real man should exhibit both "alpha and beta" traits to have a balance of both, and that's justified in my experience as well.

To be over-confident and arrogant is a turn off, but to be strong, naturally confident, that's a different story. I see my lack of "beta" traits as a weakness of mine as well. But some so-called "beta" traits of mine are rather misunderstood however, like for example, apparently loving nature = unmanly :rofl:

Yet I stand very strongly with my views, regardless of the "civilised", and I'm always proud to be a wild barbarian savage at core, which flips the whole "beta nature-lover" thing. I can cuddle animals like babies but will stand firm to protect them if threatened.

It bids the question, what is more manly, a man who disrespects nature, acts superior, or a man who lives alongside nature, and is attuned to them, and who spits on those who disrespects the environment?


----------



## SleepyDog (Dec 21, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Depends on context.
> 
> There is good Alpha and bad Alpha.
> 
> ...


the key thing to take from this is that in the animal world "alpha" means to be the leader. In the animal world, this is usually accomplished by might. In the human world, this is not the case. Machismo is not trying to prove that you have the might, but trying to make people believe you have the might. In the human world an alpha commands respect from his actions and natural ability to lead. He doesn't need to prove anything as people will naturally follow. these days people have confused being an alpha with tribal tatoos and affliction/tapout t-shirts :rofl:


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

SleepyDog said:


> these days people have confused being an alpha with tribal tatoos and affliction/tapout t-shirts :rofl:


I confuse those types with *********s, all the time. My bad


----------

